# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  10 اسطوانات من برنامج العلم والايمان

## Ctrl

*أقدم لكم التحفة النادرة للدكتور مصطفي محمود رحمه الله مع برنامجه الرائع*


*العلم والايمان*




*تبحث الموسوعه فى مجالات متعدده* 
*طبيعيه وجغرافيه وطبيه وفلكيه* 
*وفى علوم النباتات والحشرات والعلوم البيئيه والطبيعيه*
*مع تعليق للدكتور مصطفى محمود* 
*تعتبر موسوعه علميه فى المنازل من أجل رفع مستوى ثقافة الاسره جميعا*

*الدكتور مصـطفى محمـود* 

*مفكر وكاتب وطبيبب وأديب وفنان مصرى* 
*مواليد شبين الكوم - المنوفيه - مصر سنه 1921* 
*توفى والده عام 1939 بعد سنوات من الشلل* 
*درس الطب وتخرج عام 1953 ولكنه تفرغ للكتابه والبحث عام 1960*
*تزوج عام 1961 وانتهى الزواج بالطلاق عام 1973* 
*ازوج مرة ثانيه عام 1983 وانتهى ايضا بالطلاق عام 1987* 
*ألف 89 كتابا تتراوح بين القصص والروايه الصغيره* 
*الى الكتب العلميه والفلسفه والاجتماعيه والسياسيه* 
*إضافه الى الفكر الدينى والتصوف مرور بأدب الرحلات*

*الموسوعة عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات* 
*تم رفع كل اسطوانة علي 10 سيرفرات مباشرة.*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكووووووووووووووور ويعطيك الف عافية ..

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]الله يكرمك .. ومشكور علي التثبيت  :Icon31: [/align]

----------

